# Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]



## Noctys (30. Januar 2017)

*Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte dieses Jahr wieder aufrüsten und wage mich deshalb an meine erste Custom-Wasserkühlung.
Den Guide im Forum habe ich bereits gelesen - unfassbar hilfreich! Allerdings ist das für mich noch komplettes Neuland, daher bitte ich um eure Hilfe.

Bitte ebenfalls beachten, dass mir die Lautstärke nicht ganz so wichtig ist, da ich ausschließlich Kopfhörer benutze.

*Budget*: Offen, habe mindestens 800 € eingeplant.

*Was soll gekühlt werden?*
- i7-5960x 
- 2x GTX 1080TI (sobald verfügbar)

*Aktuelles System:*
Fractal Define R5 
i7-5960X @ 4,2 mit Corsair H100i GTX
Asus X99-DELUXE
32GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200
GTX 980TI
Dark Power PRO 11 850W 

*Edit*: Es soll eine externe Kühlung werden: MO-RA3 360 PRO black

Danke vorab für die Hilfe!


----------



## HisN (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Ist es wichtig dass alles intern ist?
Ich würde extern bauen. Die Wakü wird Jahrzehnte halten, viele Gehäuse und viele Rechner überleben. Extern bauen. Ein mal Hinstellen. Glücklich sein.
Nicht dieses Gefummel im Gehäuse. Die Enge im Gehäuse. Die Menge an Wasser im Gehäuse.

Aber muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Noctys (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*



HisN schrieb:


> Ist es wichtig dass alles intern ist?
> Ich würde extern bauen. Die Wakü wird Jahrzehnte halten, viele Gehäuse und viele Rechner überleben. Extern bauen. Ein mal Hinstellen. Glücklich sein.
> Nicht dieses Gefummel im Gehäuse. Die Enge im Gehäuse. Die Menge an Wasser im Gehäuse.
> 
> Aber muss jeder selbst wissen.



Ja ich hätte die WaKü schon gerne im Gehäuse.
*Edit:* Es soll jetzt doch eine externe Kühlung werden: MO-RA3 360 PRO black


----------



## SpatteL (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Dann solltest/musst du dir ein anderes suchen.
Zum einen ist das Case mMn nicht sonderlich gut für eine interne WaKü geeignet(geschlossene Front/Deckel) zum anderen reicht der Platz nicht um genug Radifläche zu verbauen, um es leise zu kühlen.
Wenn dir die Lautstärke und die Temperaturen nicht so wichtig sind und es dir nur um die Optik gehen sollte, kannst du das gerne in dem R5 versuchen.


----------



## leon676 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle extern auch nicht prinzipiell ablehnen, da nen Mora an der Seite des Gehäuses schon echt fett aussieht^^
// Außerdem ist Midi-Tower plus Mora kleiner als die meisten Gehäuse, die diese Menge an Wärme abführen können. Für dich vlt nicht so wichtig, aber ein Mora ist dazu auch noch deutlich Preiswerter. Zusätzlich kannst du, damit es nicht so leer im Gehäuse aussieht auch noch nen internen Radi verbauen.
Spreche mit dem ablehnen der externen Lösung übrigens aus Erfahrung, da ich dies eigentlich auch eher als Notlösung genommen habe, aber inzwischen mega glücklich mit bin; sowohl Temperatur, als auch Design.


----------



## Noctys (30. Januar 2017)

Die Temperaturen sind mir schon wichtig und der Deckel und die Front sind offen.



leon676 schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle extern auch nicht prinzipiell ablehnen, da nen Mora an der Seite des Gehäuses schon echt fett aussieht^^



prinzipiell ablehnen tue ich es auch nicht.  HisN hat durchaus überzeugende Argumente. 
Ich habe mich damit nur noch nicht beschäftigt, ich schaus mir mal an.


----------



## Pelle0095 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*



Noctys schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen sind mir schon wichtig und der Deckel und die Front sind offen.
> 
> Nehme aber gerne auch Case-Empfehlungen an


Die Temperatur wird besser sein als mit Luft fast egal wie du das machst.

Das Budget ist wichtig.

Die beiden 1080ti werden da schon gut Wärme abgeben, da ist extern schon Besser gerade bei SLI.
Du kannst den Mora auch außen ans Gehäuse Schrauben.


----------



## leon676 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Als Gehäuse wird für eine Wakü dieser Dimension oft das Core x9 und das entho Primo empfohlen. Aber wie gesagt schau dir das mit dem Mora definitiv mal an, kann dir später sonst auch noch ein Bild von meinem Tower+Mora schicken, auch wenn das Gehäuse aus heutiger Sicht nicht die beste Wahl war^^


----------



## SpatteL (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*



Noctys schrieb:


> (...) der Deckel und die Front sind offen.


Und was bringt da noch die Dämmung!?


----------



## Noctys (30. Januar 2017)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Und was bringt da noch die Dämmung!?



Wie gesagt, die Lautstärke ist mir ziemlich egal. Ich habe aktuell auch alles offen.


----------



## Klutten (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Man kann Beiträge zum Zitieren markieren, vermeide daher bitte Doppelposts.


----------



## Pelle0095 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Ein Mora 360 reicht und ist preislich gut.

Einen Nova 1080 kannst du in das Thermaltake x9 in den Deckel packen.
EKWB ist relativ teuer. Bei Alphacool hast du die gleiche Qualität etwas günstiger.


----------



## Noctys (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Ich werde es mal mit einer externen Kühlung versuchen!

Ich habe mir mal ein paar Teile angeschaut, macht das soweit Sinn?
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

- Welche Lüfter? Eher 9x 120mm oder 4x 180mm? Sollte ich Push & Pull betreiben?
- Welche/wie viele Anschlüsse? 
- Schlauch?
- CPU-Block


Vielen Dank schonmal!!


----------



## HisN (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*



Noctys schrieb:


> wie viele Anschlüsse?





In der Regel hat jede Komponente zwei Anschlüsse (Eingang fürs Wasser, Ausgang fürs Wasser), also lässt sich die Anzahl sehr einfach errechnen.


----------



## leon676 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Also...
Zum Warenkorb:
-die PRO Version hat nur den Vorteil, dass du Push-Pull betreiben kannst; brauchst du nicht, also spar dir die 20 Euro.
- zum Thema Lüfter habe ich persönlich zu 4x 180mm gegriffen, da es Preistechnisch unschlagbar ist. Angesichts deines Budget kannst du natürlich auch 9 e-Loops für je 25Euro nehmen, aber da dich Lautstärke ja nicht so extrem stört sollten es 4x Phobya G-Silent 18 auch tuen, besonders, da du den Mora im Idle passiv betreiben kannst und die Lüfter auf 500RPM auch recht leise sind.
Optimaler Weise könntest du dir auch die dazu passende Mora Blende kaufen.
-Im Warenkorb befindet sich gerade ein Eisbecher AGB. Schaue dir mal die Heatkillertube von Watecool an, diese ist aus Glas und in meinen Augen deutlich schöner. Die Pumpe könnte optional auch durch eine D5 ersetzt werden, für welche es sogar passende Pumpen-Agb Kombis gibt.
-Für Anschlüsse und Schlauch muss man erstmal wisse, ob du Hardtubes oder Softubes verwenden willst. Je nach Geduld und etwas Handwerklichem Geschick ist auch Hardtubing zum Einstieg möglich. 
Je nachdem was du bezüglich der Tubes machst entscheidet sich auch die Art der Schlauchdurchführung. Es gibt sowohl für Hardtubes , als auch für Softubes gute Durchführungen, wobei du bei Softubes wahrscheinlich auch einfach eine Slotblende rausnehmen kannst und die Schläuche dadurch legen.
-Es ist übrigens zu Empfehlen den Mora durch Schnellkupplungen von dem System zu trennen, damit du den Mora auch mal abbauen kannst, ohne das System leer machen zu müssen. Des weiteren wäre auch eine Ablassvorrichtung zu empfehlen. 
-Als CPU-Kühler nimmst du einfach den schönsten, da diese Leistungstechnisch ziemlich gleich sind. Für die Grakas verwenden die meisten EKWB Blöcke, achte beim Kauf der Karten darauf, dass es sich um die FE handelt, da du für diese meist besser Kühler findest. Alternativ vergewisserst du dich vorher, ob ein Kühler für die Karte geplant ist.
-Bei dem Budget könntest du außerdem über eine Überwachung per Aquaero Gedanken machen.


----------



## Noctys (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*



leon676 schrieb:


> . Schaue dir mal die Heatkillertube von Watecool an, diese ist aus Glas und in meinen Augen deutlich schöner. Die Pumpe könnte optional auch durch eine D5 ersetzt werden, für welche es sogar passende Pumpen-Agb Kombis gibt.



Also die Heatkillertube sieht definitiv besser aus! Packt das die D5-Pumpe auch? 
Ich werde Schläuche benutzen, werde so bereits ziemlich überfordert sein


----------



## HisN (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Ich hab eine D5 hinter meinem 3360er Radi.
Ja das packt sie.


----------



## leon676 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Für Schläuche brauchst du halt nur Anschraubtüllen. 2 pro Komponente und halt evt, noch ein paar Winkel, je nachdem was du so brauchst.
Schlauch kann ich dir ehrlich gesagt keinen empfehlen, da das in jedem Test anders aussieht (meine Empfindung).


----------



## Chukku (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*



leon676 schrieb:


> - Für die Grakas verwenden die meisten EKWB Blöcke, achte beim Kauf der Karten darauf, dass es sich um die FE handelt, da du für diese meist besser Kühler findest.



Also ausgerechnet FE (FoundersEdition) Karten würde ich nun nicht gerade nehmen, weil man nirgendwo sonst ein so schlechtes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bekommt.
Was du wahrscheinlich eher meinst, ist "Karten mit Platinen im Referenzdesign", da für diese tatsächlich am schnellsten die passenden Waterblocks verfügbar sind.. die gibts aber auch von Custom Partnern für deutlich weniger Geld.

Davon einmal abgesehen ist EKWB aber insgesamt ziemlich gut + schnell darin, auch für eigenständige Custom-Platinen passende Blöcke rauszubringen.
Wegen höherem Power Target und besserer Spannungsphasen sind die ja meistens zum Übertakten besser geeignet, aber man muss im zweifelsfall ein paar Wochen länger warten.
Dringend epmfehlen, würde ich den entsprechenden Konfigurator: da siehst du genau, für welche Karte es zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt schon passende Blocks gibt :
CoolingConfigurator.com


----------



## leon676 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Ja genau das mit der Platine meinte ich. Bisschen doof ausgedrückt^^
Und zum Thema Spannungsversorgung weiß ich nicht, wie viel das wirklich ausmacht, da man mit Wakü ja eigentlich auch nicht ins Power limit läuft, wegen der fehlenden Lüdter. Die haben zumindest bei mir 10-20% vom Powerlimit ausgemacht...


----------



## Noctys (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*



Chukku schrieb:


> CoolingConfigurator.com


Danke!



leon676 schrieb:


> Kauf der Karten darauf, dass es sich um die FE handelt, da du für diese meist besser Kühler findest. Alternativ vergewisserst du dich vorher, ob ein Kühler für die Karte geplant ist.



Bei den Karten würde ich einfach die schnellst Verfügbaren im Referenz Design nehmen (oder ggf. welche mit bereits installiertem Waterblock von EVGA z.B.).

*Also das schwebt mir so vor, bitte einmal drüberschauen :*
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
*Anschlüsse*:  EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - Black (EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - Black  – EK Webshop)
*CPU*: EK-Supremacy EVO X99 - Full Nickel (EK-Supremacy EVO X99 - Full Nickel  – EK Webshop) -> brauche bzw. sollte ich mir hier noch eine neue Backplate kaufen?

 - Ich kann mir den genauen Kreislauf noch nicht ganz vorstellen. Kommt der AGB ins Gehäuse? Habe bei einigen MoRa`s auch externe AGB`s gesehen.

 - zum entleeren des kompletten Systems, reicht da ein Ablasshahn am MO-RA?

Danke vorab!


----------



## Chukku (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*



Noctys schrieb:


> Bei den Karten würde ich einfach die schnellst Verfügbaren im Referenz Design nehmen (oder ggf. welche mit bereits installiertem Waterblock von EVGA z.B.).



Wenns schnell gehen soll, fährst du mit den Referenzdesigns natürlich am besten.
So weit ich weiß kommen die Karten mit bereits integrierten Blocks (z.B. EVGA) immer ziemlich spät auf den Markt.. noch nach den restlichen Custom Designs.
Und der Preisaufschlag ist meist auch ziemlich frech, aber das müsstest du selbst wissen, ob du dir die Montage selbst zutraust und wie viel dir der Aufwand von 30-60 Minuten wert ist. 
Ist natürlich auch abhängig von den Garantiebedingungen des Herstellers... bei einigen wenigen (wie EVGA) bleibt die Garantie angeblich erhalten, wenn man den Kühler umbaut.

 - Was den AGB und den Kreislauf angeht:
Das einzig wirklich Wichtige ist, dass der AGB direkt vor der Pumpe kommt (von der Reihenfolge her) und über ihr positioniert ist, so dass das Wasser von sich aus zur Pumpe fließen kann.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du dir aber ohnehin einen AGB ausgesucht, in den die Pumpe unten direkt integriert wird, also kannst du das gar nicht falsch machen.
Es würde also auch nichts dagegen sprechen, AGB + Pumpe extern beim MORA unterzubringen. 
(vorzugsweise nach dem Radiator, damit die Pumpe eher kühleres Wasser abbekommt.. ist aber nicht wirklich relevant)
Wenn bei Aquatuning allerdings schon steht "liefertermin unbekannt/überschritten" dann würde ich vielleicht noch ein anderes Modell suchen. Oder schauen, wo das gleiche Ding sonst noch herbekommen kannst.

 - zum Ablasshahn kann ich leider nicht viel sagen.. habe für mich auch noch keine wirklich gute Position gefunden.
Man sagt immer "hauptsache am tiefsten Punkt des Kreislaufes", aber so hundertprozentig gut hat das bei mir alles noch nicht funktioniert.
In jedem Fall musst du zum Ablassen des Wassers irgendwo anders im System (vorzugsweise oben am AGB) eine weitere Schraube öffnen, damit auch Luft reinkommt... sonst läuft beim Hahn nichts raus 

 - Wo genau willst du die 9 Lüfter anschließen? Bei dem 1 zu 9 Verteilerkabel musst du auf jeden Fall daran denken, dass 9 Lüfter mehr Strom ziehen, als die meisten 3-Pin Anschlüsse zulassen. Zumindest direkt am Mainboard dürfte das nicht gehen. Bei extra Steuerungsplatinen solltest du zumindest nachrechnen, wie es mit den Watt-Werten aussieht.


----------



## Noctys (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*



Chukku schrieb:


> - Wo genau willst du die 9 Lüfter anschließen? Bei dem 1 zu 9 Verteilerkabel musst du auf jeden Fall daran denken, dass 9 Lüfter mehr Strom ziehen, als die meisten 3-Pin Anschlüsse zulassen. Zumindest direkt am Mainboard dürfte das nicht gehen. Bei extra Steuerungsplatinen solltest du zumindest nachrechnen, wie es mit den Watt-Werten aussieht.



Ja hier muss ich mir noch was überlegen, ehrlich gesagt habe ich speziell was dieses Problem angeht, noch überhaupt keine Ahnung..
Ich will nur nicht 9 einzelne Kabel vom MO-RA ins Gehäuse ziehen.



Chukku schrieb:


> Wenn bei Aquatuning allerdings schon steht "liefertermin unbekannt/überschritten" dann würde ich vielleicht noch ein anderes Modell suchen. Oder schauen, wo das gleiche Ding sonst noch herbekommen kannst.



Ja mal schauen, ich werde die neue WaKü eh erst einbauen, wenn die neuen Grafikkarten da sind.



Chukku schrieb:


> zum Ablasshahn kann ich leider nicht viel sagen.. habe für mich auch noch keine wirklich gute Position gefunden.



 ich würde den Hahn einfach am MO-RA montieren. Den Kreislauf mit einem T-Stück unterbrechen würde nicht gerne machen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Für die Lüfter einen Aquero oder Poweradjust.

Deine Lüfter sind sowas von ungeeignet für einen Mo-ra!
Viel viel viel zu schnell, wenn es die Corsair sein sollen dann die Quiet Edition besser NB Eloops.
Pfeil Mal eine Drehzahl von 600rpm mit dem Mora an.


----------



## Chukku (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Nimm auf jeden Fall nicht die "High Performance" sondern die "Quiet" Edition der High Static Pressure Corsair Fans. (wenn du denn wegen Design und Preis gerne die Corsair nehmen möchtest).
Du hast mit dem MORA ja mehr als genug Radiatorfläche und normalerweise düften die Lüfter bei dem Setup niemals mehr als 1000 RPM drehen müssen (wahrscheinlich kommst du mit unter 700 klar).
Die maximal 1450 rpm der quiet Edition reichen also vollkommen aus und die Lüfter verbrauchen gleich mal deutlich weniger Strom, als die "HP" Variante.

Normalerweise sind Mainboard Anschlüsse bis maximal 1 Ampere spezifiziert... bei 12 Volt macht das 12 Watt. Die sollte man allerdings nie voll ausnutzen.
Bei der Quiet Edition wärst du aber schon mit 5-6 Lüftern auf einem Anschluss ziemlich safe.

Die einfachst und sicherste Variante wäre eigentlich so etwas hier:
Phobya Adapter 4Pin Molex auf 3Pin 5V/7V/12V 10cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

Da kannst du die Lüfter mit dem 9fach-Verteilerkabel in deinem Warenkorb direkt ans Netzteil anschließen und dir über die 5V/7V/12V aussuchen, wie schnell sie laufen sollen.
Das wäre dann allerdings eine statische Geschwindigkeit ohne Regelbarkeit.
Aber ehrlich gesagt sind Lüfterkurven besonders bei Wasserkühlungen eh stark überbewertet 

Natürlich geht es auch sehr viel eleganter mit extra Modulen für Lüftersteuerung + externen Temperatursensoren wie diesem hier (Wassertemperatur ist für die Regelung einer WaKü deutlich interessanter als CPU oder GPU Temp, weil die zu schnell schwanken):
Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 - black nickel | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller | Steuergerate | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Aber für den Grad der Komplexität musst du dich halt selbst entscheiden 

**Edit**
Oh.. ich seh grade, dass du ein ASUS Mainboard hast. Das sind aktuell die einzigen Mainboards auf dem Markt, die einen Eingang für Temperatursensoren haben. (hab zumindest neulich einen halben Tag lang genau danach gesucht und dabei Dutzende Datenblätter von verschiedensten Herstellern durchgesehen)
Du könntest also den Phobya Sensor auch direkt an dein MB anschließen und die Lüfter über Speedfan regeln.


----------



## Noctys (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Für die Lüfter einen Aquero oder Poweradjust.
> 
> Deine Lüfter sind sowas von ungeeignet für einen Mo-ra!
> Viel viel viel zu schnell, wenn es die Corsair sein sollen dann die Quiet Edition besser NB Eloops.
> Pfeil Mal eine Drehzahl von 600rpm mit dem Mora an.



wurde ausgetauscht: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS (Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Bionic Lufter ( 120x120x25mm ) | Lufter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany)



So Freunde, mein Warenkorb dürfte endlich soweit fertig sein, *fehlt noch was?*

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
*Anschlüsse:* EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm- Black (EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - Black – EK Webshop)
*CPU:*EK-Supremacy EVO X99 - Full Nickel (EK-Supremacy EVO X99 - Full Nickel – EK Webshop) -> brauche bzw. sollte ich mir hier noch eine neue Backplate kaufen?

Bzgl. dem Kreislauf wäre das richtig?(sorry erste richtige WaKü..): AGB/Pumpe -> MO-RA(Radiator) -> CPU - GPUs - AGB/Pumpe?

Vielen Dank für eure Zeit!


----------



## SpatteL (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Alternativ zu den 9 120er Lüftern kannst du auch 4 180er nehmen.
Schlauchschneider braucht man mMn nicht wirklich, ein scharfes Messer reicht da auch.
Bei der Pumpe würde ich eine einfache mit 5-Stufenregler nehmen, da man die Pumpe im Betrieb sowieso nicht ständig regeln braucht, reicht das vollkommen.
Du hast PWM-Lüfter im Korb, aber nur einen 3pin-Verteiler, das wäre sinnlos. Entweder 3pin Lüfter oder ein 4pin-Verteilerkabel.
Beim 2011-3 ist doch schon eine Backplate am Board.


----------



## Noctys (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Alternativ zu den 9 120er Lüftern kannst du auch 4 180er nehmen.
> Schlauchschneider braucht man mMn nicht wirklich, ein scharfes Messer reicht da auch.
> Bei der Pumpe würde ich eine einfache mit 5-Stufenregler nehmen, da man die Pumpe im Betrieb sowieso nicht ständig regeln braucht, reicht das vollkommen.
> Du hast PWM-Lüfter im Korb, aber nur einen 3pin-Verteiler, das wäre sinnlos. Entweder 3pin Lüfter oder ein 4pin-Verteilerkabel.
> Beim 2011-3 ist doch schon eine Backplate am Board.



Die Lüfter würde ich gerne behalten, dürften ordentlich kühlen , bin noch auf der Suche nach einem 4Pin-Verteilerkabel, finde gerade nur nichts richtiges..


----------



## Chukku (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

- Schlauchschneider brauchst du eigentlich nicht.. Teppichmesser oder Kantenschneider tuns auch. Scheren eher weniger. Aber natürlich spricht auch nichts gegen den Schneider.
- Wenn du die Lüfter so anschliessen willst, wie es dein Warenkorb aktuell annehmen lässt (direkt am Netzteil über 4pin molex zu 3pin Molex Adapter) dann darfst du keine PWM Lüfter nehmen. 
Die richtige Version der eLoops für dich wären diese hier:
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2 Bionic Lufter 1300U/min ( 120x120x25mm ) | Lufter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Natürlich kannst du auch PWM nehmen, aber dann musst du dein ganzes Steuerungs-Konzept überdenken. 
(PWM Hub, oder über mehrere Verteilerkabel auf 2-3 MB Anschlüsse verteilen.) 
Ansonsten siehts gut aus würd ich sagen


----------



## Noctys (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*



Chukku schrieb:


> - Schlauchschneider brauchst du eigentlich nicht.. Teppichmesser oder Kantenschneider tuns auch. Scheren eher weniger. Aber natürlich spricht auch nichts gegen den Schneider.
> - Wenn du die Lüfter so anschliessen willst, wie es dein Warenkorb aktuell annehmen lässt (direkt am Netzteil über 4pin molex zu 3pin Molex Adapter) dann darfst du keine PWM Lüfter nehmen.
> Die richtige Version der eLoops für dich wären diese hier:
> Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2 Bionic Lufter 1300U/min ( 120x120x25mm ) | Lufter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> ...



Aktuell: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Ja ich habe die 3PIN Molex genommen, hoffe das passt von der Kühlleistung her.

Für die Lüfter brauche ich ja vermutlich noch Verlängerungskabel? Wie siehts mit dem Kreislauf aus? Danke!


----------



## Pelle0095 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Hi es fehlen die Anschlüsse. 2 Für jede Komponente und für den AGB würden sich Winkelanschlüsse empfehlen.

Falls du die PWM Lüfter nimmst brauchst du dieses Kabel.
Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

PWM Lüfter belasten das Mainboard bei niedrigen Drehzahlen nicht so sehr.

Für den AGB brauchst du noch eine Entkopplung. Soll der an die Wand? Dann das Basic Mountingkit.


----------



## leon676 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Du könntest auch einen Splitty 9 an den Mora kleben. Dann hast du nur 1Kabel aus dem Gehäuse raus und eine schöne Lösung direkt am Mora. Ich würde dazu an deiner Stelle noch ein paar Kabelbinder Befestigungen nehmen, damit du die Lüfterkabel am Mora ordentlich machen kannst.
Außerdem brauchst du immer noch nicht die Pro Variante des Mora, da diese nur PushPull ermöglicht, was du nicht brauchst.
Bist du dir sicher, dass du bei dem Budget kein Geld für eine vernünftige Lüftersteuerung mit Temp Sensor ausgeben willst, damit das System im idle passiv laufen kann und so? Ein aquaero wäre für mich bei so einem extra vagantem Pc (ich denke bei 1080ti sli ist das Wort angebracht^^) ein muss, weil sind wir mal ehrlich die 100€ für  aquaero 5lt und sensoren machen jetzt auch nichts mehr...
Über den Aquaero könntest du dann auch via aquabus eine entsprechende d5 von Aquacomputer steuern, da die Pwm Version oft Probleme mit Mainboards hat.
Desweiteren solltest du dir noch Gedanken machen, ob du wirklich so teure Anschraubtüllen willst, da ich diese nur des Designs wegen empfehlen würde. Außerdem brauchst du evt. noch Winkel.
Wie hattest du vor den Agb zu befestigen und hat das Gehäuse Schlauchdurchführungen?
Denk übrigens noch an einen Doppelnippel und zur Sicherheit einen Verschlussstopfen für den Kugelhan. 2 Schnellverschlüsse zum trennen des Mora sind auch zu empfehlen.

Edit: willst du für die Grakas ein Terminal verwenden oder beide einzeln einbinden?


----------



## Noctys (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Falls du die PWM Lüfter nimmst brauchst du dieses Kabel.



Es werden die 3PIN-Lüfter werden, welche ich direkt ans NT anschließen werden.



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Hi es fehlen die Anschlüsse. 2 Für jede Komponente und für den AGB würden sich Winkelanschlüsse empfehlen..



Diese Anschlüsse sollen es werden: 
EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - Black
Bzgl. des AGB muss ich mit noch Gedanken machen wo ich den montieren soll, möchte ungern bohren müssen.



leon676 schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass du bei dem Budget kein Geld für eine vernünftige Lüftersteuerung mit Temp Sensor ausgeben willst, damit das System im idle passiv laufen kann und so?
> Wie hattest du vor den Agb zu befestigen und hat das Gehäuse Schlauchdurchführungen?
> Denk übrigens noch an einen Doppelnippel und zur Sicherheit einen Verschlussstopfen für den Kugelhan. 2 Schnellverschlüsse zum trennen des Mora sind auch zu empfehlen.
> 
> Edit: willst du für die Grakas ein Terminal verwenden oder beide einzeln einbinden?



- ja ich möchte es gerne möglichst unkompliziert halten, für mich kommt es fast nur auf die Leistung an. Sollte es mich wirklich so stören werde ich nachbessern

- bzgl. den AGBS bin ich noch unschlüssig siehe oben, sobald ich grundsätzlich alle Teile (abgesehen natürlich von der Anzahl der Anschlüsse/Winkel etc..)habe werde ich mich noch mit dem genauen Kreislauf beschäftigen

- Die Schläuche würde ich einfach durch einen Grafikkarten-Schacht führen

- Was ist ein Doppelnippel? Was meinst du mit einem Stopfen für den Kugelhahn? 

- Die Karten sollen einzeln verbaut werden, hab gesehen da gibt es auch so eine art SLI-Bridge für WaKü, dass sah ziemlich interessant aus! Muss mich hier aber erst noch informieren


----------



## Chukku (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*



Noctys schrieb:


> Ja ich habe die 3PIN Molex genommen, hoffe das passt von der Kühlleistung her.



Definitiv!
zum Vergleich: ich habe bei ähnlicher TDP Belastung (700W.. ok du wirst vielleicht 100 mehr haben) weniger Kühlfläche als du (7 x 120mm) und meine Lüfter laufen aktuell niemals mehr als 750 rpm.  Mit 1300 rpm bist du bei einem 9 x 120 mm Mora definitiv auf der sicheren Seite.
Auf dem Papier sehen die Werte für Staudruck und Luftdurchsatz bei so langsamen Lüftern immer nicht so toll aus.. aber das täuscht bei den tollen "high performance" 2000+rpm Lüftern immer, weil sich die Werte halt auf die Maximaldrehzahl beziehen aber NIEMAND diese Lüfter jemals so hoch drehen lässt.

Gegen die EK-AFC Fittings spricht nichts.
Aber während der Montage fällt meistens auf, dass man eben nicht alle Schlauchanschlüsse senkrecht aufsetzen kann, ohne dass ein Schlauch einknickt (wobei die dickwandigen 16mm Schläuche weniger schnell knicken).
Deswegen empfiehlt es sich, auch ein paar von dieser Sorte zu haben:
Alphacool HF 16/10 Anschraubtulle 90deg drehbar G1/4 - Deep Black | 16/10mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Oder auch 45°

Das war es, was Pelle mit "Winkelanschlüsse"  für den AGB meinte. Hat nicht direkt was mit der Montage zu tun.

SLI Bridges für WaKü sind eigentlich recht unkomplizert, aber man muss halt vorher genau wissen, in welche PCIe Slots man die Karten steckt.
Bei meinem MB z.B. muss ich sie für optimale Performance 4 Slots auseinander haben und in der Größe gabs keine Bridge.
Mit Doppelnippel meint Leon wahrscheinlich sowas hier
Variabler SLI/Crossfire Verbindungsnippel G1/4" - 2 Slot - black matt | SLI/Crossfire Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany (gibts auch transparent)
Das wäre eine Alternative zur SLI Bridge, muss aber genauso auf deinen konkreten Slot-Abstand passen.
Diese Nippel braucht man, wenn die Karten relativ dicht übereinander stecken, weil dann nicht mehr genug Platz wäre um normale Fittings auf beiden Seiten + Schlauch dazwischen unterzubringen.
Heißt im Umkehrschluss aber auch: WENN du genug Platz zwischen den Karten hast (2 leere Slots oder mehr), kannst einfach Fittings + Schlauch nehmen. Kann auch gut aussenen.
So siehts bei mir aus:
sb800 wak 1.jpg - Google Drive
(nimm dir nicht unbedingt ein Beispiel an der "parallel-Schaltung" der GPUs... das ist eigentlich nicht empfehlenswert.. ich habs nur wegen der Optik gemacht.)

Sorry übrigens für meine Romane....
mir ist echt langweilig bei der Arbeit


----------



## SpatteL (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*



Noctys schrieb:


> - Die Schläuche würde ich einfach durch einen Grafikkarten-Schacht führen


Wird mit 16/10 nicht klappen.
Ich habe 13/10 und der passt schon gerade so durch(mit leichtem zusammen drücken).


----------



## Noctys (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*



Chukku schrieb:


> Sorry übrigens für meine Romane....
> mir ist echt langweilig bei der Arbeit



 Quatsch! Ich habe zu danken! Für mich als Anfänger ist sowas unbezahlbar!



SpatteL schrieb:


> Wird mit 16/10 nicht klappen.
> Ich habe 13/10 und der passt schon gerade so durch(mit leichtem zusammen drücken).



Oh sh*t daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht..Danke!
Dann werde ich mir was überlegen müssen, da jeder Anschluss eine potentielle Schwachstelle darstellt, wollte ich eigentlich auf 4 Zusätzliche verzichten.


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Für die EK Anschlüsse benötigst du Winkeladapter um auf 90 Grad zu kommen.
EK-AF Angled 90deg G1/4 Black  – EK Webshop

Anschlüsse sind wenn du sie sauber verbaust und auf den Dichtring achtest keine Gefahrenstelle, das prüfst du ja beim befüllen.

Dein Mainboard ist für die menge an Lüfter ausgelegt, du kannst da ja sogar diese Extansioncard anbringen. Du kannst natürlich auch alles über Spannungsadapterkabel machen nur nicht eines für alle Lüfter, das kann das Kabel nicht ab.
Nur als Tipp nimm auf jeden Fall einen Inlinetemperatursensor mit in den Kreislauf, dann brauchst du später nicht das Wasser ablassen wenn du ihn anschliessen möchtest.


----------



## Noctys (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Für die EK Anschlüsse benötigst du Winkeladapter um auf 90 Grad zu kommen.
> EK-AF Angled 90deg G1/4 Black  – EK Webshop
> 
> Anschlüsse sind wenn du sie sauber verbaust und auf den Dichtring achtest keine Gefahrenstelle, das prüfst du ja beim befüllen.
> ...



ja einen Sensor habe ich eingeplant: Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 - black nickel | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Da ich langsam alles zusammen haben müsste, werde ich mich spätestens am Wochenende mal an einen Kreislauf setzen, kann mir das noch nicht so ganz vorstellen mit AGB, Lüfter anschließen, Kreislauf..


----------



## Chukku (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Da du wahrscheinlich eine AGB / Pumpen Kombo benutzt, kannst du mit dem Kreislauf eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen, also mach dich nicht verrückt 
Einfach möglichst direkte Verbindungen von einem Element zum anderen ohne unnötige Wege.
Die Reihenfolge, wann welcher Kühler und welcher Radiator durchflossen wird ist ziemlich egal, weil sich über kurz oder lang sowieso eine relativ konstante Temperatur im Kreislauf einstellt..
Einfach so, wie es am einfachsten zu montieren ist.
Und möglichst nichts parallel schalten.

Weisst du schon, wie das mit dem Befüllen funktioniert?
Die Krux an der Geschichte ist nämlich, dass man den Rechner nicht anschalten sollte, bevor das Wasser nicht im Kreislauf verteilt ist. Gleichzeitig braucht die Pumpe aber Strom, um genau das zu tun. Und damit die Pumpe Strom hat , müsste man eigentlich den Rechner anschalten...

Hast du ein 2tes Netzteil noch irgendwo rumliegen?
Ansonsten musst du zum Befüllen alle Strom-Versorgungsanschlüsse vom MB und den GPUs abnehmen, nur die Pumpe anschliessen und dann dein Netzteil manuell starten.
Dazu musst du entweder wissen, welche Pins im 24pin Stecker du mit einem Draht überbrücken musst... (einfach nur Grün auf Schwarz)
https://www.libe.net/image/atx.jpg

oder du brauchst einen entsprechenden Überbrückungsstecker:
Phobya ATX-Uberbruckungsstecker (24 Pin) - Schwarz | Zubehor / Ersatzteile | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland

Dann immer den AGB manuell befüllen und kurz das Netzteil überbrücken, bis die Pumpe ihn fast leergezogen hat (Pumpe niemals trocken laufen lassen !!!).
Stoppen, AGB wieder auffüllen und so weiter, bis das Wasser einmal rum ist.
Zum Entlüften danach die Pumpe eine Weile auf maximaler Stufe laufen lassen. Später kannst du sie dann etwas reduzieren.. ich schätze mal auf ungefähr Stufe 3/5, aber das musst du dann selbst testen.

Ist das übrigens eine bewusste Entscheidung von dir, dass du die "PWM" Version der D5 Pumpe nehmen willst?
Die PWM Steuerung kann bei einigen Mainboards Probleme machen (steht sogar so ganz unten bei der Produktbeschreibung dabei) und dann bräuchtest du doch wieder eine extra Steuerungseinheit.
Ich würd eher die Version ohne PWM nehmen und die Pumpe über das 5stufige Potentiometer am Pumpengehäuse steuern.
Watercool WCP D5 | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
oder Alphacool VPP655 - Single Edition | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## leon676 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Doppelnippel zum anschließen des Ablaufs: Alphacool HF Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG mit O-Ring - Deep Black | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany, wenn du so einen nicht hast versuchst du außengewinde auf außengewinde zu schrauben...


----------



## Noctys (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Also bevor ich jetzt meinen Warenkorb "perfektioniere" wollte ich euch  jetzt mal meinen Kreislauf präsentieren (*siehe Anhang*- bitte nicht vom Stuhl fallen vor lachen!) 

Für die bessere Übersicht steht der MoRa jetzt hinter dem Case.
(ja die 980ti hängt leider wirklich so schief, läuft aber einwandfrei ^^)


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Das passt so, nur von der CPU musst du unten wieder in den AGB. Der Hat oben keinen Einlass.


----------



## leon676 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Man kann zumindest bei Watercool im Shop ein alternatives multiport Oberteil nehmen.


----------



## Noctys (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI]*

Bin mir nur noch nicht so ganz schlüssig, wie ich den AGB befestigen soll.
Würde es gerne vermeiden ins Case zu bohren und hab hier noch so Halter gefunden, würde evtl. sowas nehmen: Reservoir Mount: Ethereal Single - Singularity Computers


----------



## leon676 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*

Ich glaube du musst hier leider die Lösung aus dem Watercool Shop nehmen, da du ja nicht direkt eine runde Röhre hast.


----------



## Noctys (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*



leon676 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du musst hier leider die Lösung aus dem Watercool Shop nehmen, da du ja nicht direkt eine runde Röhre hast.



Ja klar noch ist nichts bestellt


----------



## leon676 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*

Ok wusste nur nicht, ob du dir darüber im Klaren waest^^ Nacher bestellst du für 60€ so eine Halterung und das klappt nicht...
Ich würde dir übrigens empfehlen die Pumpen-Agb Kombo auf ein Shoggy Sandwich oder etwas ähnlich gut entkoppelndes stellen, damit die Vibrationen der Pumpe nicht an dein Gehäuse weitergegeben werden. Je nachdem, wie du ihn montierst reicht sonst auch nur die Halterung an den Lüftern, wichtig ist nur, dass jeder Kontakt zwischen Pumpe und Gehäuse bestmöglich entkoppelt sein muss, da das ganze sonst ungeahnt laut werden kann.


----------



## Chukku (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*

Da du einen externen Radiator verwenden möchtest, wirst du den Rechner wahrscheinlich nicht besonders oft bewegen oder?
Dann müsste es eigentlich ausreichen, die Pumpe (mit AGB) einfach auf ein Entkoppelungs-Sandwich zu Kleben.Dann bräuchtest du keine weiteren Halterungen.

Dieses Hier hat sogar schon selbstklebende Lagen:
Phobya Noise Destructor V.1 zur Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland
Das Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich geht wohl auch.

Bin allerdings nicht 100% sicher, ob der hohe AGB dann auch wirklich senkrecht darauf steht, oder leicht in Schieflage gerät.


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*

Es gibt im Shop auch eine Halterung um den AGB mit Pumpe an den Mora zu hängen ohne zu bohren. Dann muss halt aus dem Gehäuse eine Molexverlängerung zur Pumpe.


----------



## Chukku (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*

Wie sieht das bei solchen Halterungen mit der Entkoppelung aus?
Oder ist das nicht mehr so kritisch wenn die Vibrationen erst einmal durch den AGB durch müssen, bevor sie an den MORA weitergegeben werden?


----------



## Noctys (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Es gibt im Shop auch eine Halterung um den AGB mit Pumpe an den Mora zu hängen ohne zu bohren. Dann muss halt aus dem Gehäuse eine Molexverlängerung zur Pumpe.



Danke! Top! Das soll es werden 

Für die Lüfter würde ich diesen Splitty9 nehmen, wo wird der eigentlich angeschlossen? Brauche ich dann auch noch eine Verlängerung?


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. Februar 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Wie sieht das bei solchen Halterungen mit der Entkoppelung aus?
> Oder ist das nicht mehr so kritisch wenn die Vibrationen erst einmal durch den AGB durch müssen, bevor sie an den MORA weitergegeben werden?


Bei dem Heattube muss man das Mountingkit verwenden und das ist die Entkopplung. Und ich glaube beim MO-RA ist das nicht so schlimm, da er in sich steifer ist als ein Gehäuse mit den großen Flächen. Ist aber ne Vermutung.

Ja du brauchst eine Verlängerung um von den Input des Splitty an z.B dein Mainboard oder wo du die Spannung her holst angeschlossen. Der Splitty ist nur ein Verteiler, er ist das gleiche wie ein 9 Fach Y- Kabel.
Bitte auf die Last der Lüfter achten.


----------



## leon676 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*

Bei dem Splitty ist ein Kabel bei. Dies reicht zumindest bei mir vollkommen aus.


----------



## Noctys (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
So jetzt fehlt nur noch das Verschlauchen (und natürlich die Fittings), dass wird glaub ziemlich tricky..

Ich wollte eigentlich rein und raus über eine Slotblende. Der Eingang wird schon ziemlich eng werden mit Netzteil + 2 GPU´s und ich habe noch keine Anhang wie ich wieder raus soll (siehe Bild auf Seite 5).

Ich würde ggf. bei der obersten Blende wieder rausgehen, meint Ihr das reicht vom Platz her?


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*

Hi zur Slotblende.
Da kannst du diese nehmen und direkt überm NT einbauen.
Aquacomputer Gehausedurchfuhrung uber Slotblende mit zwei Verbindungen G1/4 und Kabeldurchfuhrung | GPU - Slotblenden | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Noctys (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Hi zur Slotblende.
> Da kannst du diese nehmen und direkt überm NT einbauen.
> Aquacomputer Gehausedurchfuhrung uber Slotblende mit zwei Verbindungen G1/4 und Kabeldurchfuhrung | GPU - Slotblenden | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany



Ja das wollte ich so auch machen, wird nur glaub etwas fummelig werden  

Finale !  *Habe ich was vergessen? Kann ich so eintüten?*

*15x*EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - Black (EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - Black  – EK Webshop)
*2x* EK-CSQ Plug G1/4 (for EK-Badge) - Black Nickel (EK-CSQ Plug G1/4 (for EK-Badge) - Black Nickel  – EK Webshop)
*3x* EK-AF Angled 90° G1/4 Black (EK-AF Angled 90deg G1/4 Black  – EK Webshop)
*1x* EK-AF Extender 6mm M-M G1/4 - Black (EK-AF Extender 6mm M-M G1/4 - Black  – EK Webshop)
*1x* Ablasshahn EK-AF Ball Valve (10mm) G1/4 - Black (https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-af-ball-valve-10mm-g1-4-black)

EK-Supremacy EVO X99 - Full Nickel (EK-Supremacy EVO X99 - Full Nickel  – EK Webshop)

Wärmeleitpaste: Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut https://www.caseking.de/thermal-grizzly-kryonaut-waermeleitpaste-5-55-gramm-1-5-ml-zuwa-126.html

*un der Rest:*http://www.aquatuning.de/AtsdCartSave/load/key/e3b7557ef15422c29e47b0ad22e4ed46


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*

Ähhm wird deine CPU geköpft? LM wird aufm HS ne relativ große Sauerrei und ich würde net riskiren das es runterläuft


----------



## Noctys (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Ähhm wird deine CPU geköpft? LM wird aufm HS ne relativ große Sauerrei und ich würde net riskiren das es runterläuft



Ne wird nicht geköpft - habs grad gelesen..geupdated, Danke!


----------



## Pelle0095 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*

Moin
Ich habe mal den WK geändert.
Du brauchst keinen Schlauchschneider und die MO-RA LT Version reicht. Die Pro Version kann man mit Push/Pull betreiben, was du nicht benötigst.

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

ES fehlt noch
EK-AF T-Splitter 3F G1/4 - Black  – EK Webshop
EK-AF Extender Rotary M-M G1/4 - Black  – EK Webshop ist besser als der Stationäre, ist ja für den Kugelhahn

sonst passt das.
Was hast du für Kühlflüssigkeit eingeplant?


----------



## Noctys (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Was hast du für Kühlflüssigkeit eingeplant?



Danke! Ja das ist noch so ein Thema  lese mich gerade ein (Zusätze, Nano Fluid...) Empfehlung?
Möchte keine Farbe.

- Den Splitter brauche ich für den Ablasshahn oder?


----------



## Pelle0095 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*

Ja der Splitter ist für den Kugelhahn.

Wenn du keine Farbe möchtest ist das ganz einfach.
Destilliertes Wasser und G48 im Verhältnis 1:10 und dann wirst du lange Freude dran haben.

Vielleicht ist der ZMT Schlauch von EK in Verbindung mit Weißen Anschlüssen was für dich.
Diese ZMT oder Neopren Schläuche sind aus Gummi und da können sich keine Weichmacher rauslösen.


----------



## leon676 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*

Den Kugelhan kannste am besten an den Mora packen, der hat genug Anschlüsse^^
Du solltest dir Außerdem noch Gedanken über Schnellverschlüsse machen, damit man den Mora trennen kann ohne das System komplett leer zu machen.


----------



## Noctys (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Ja der Splitter ist für den Kugelhahn.
> 
> Wenn du keine Farbe möchtest ist das ganz einfach.
> Destilliertes Wasser und G48 im Verhältnis 1:10 und dann wirst du lange Freude dran haben.
> ...



Danke! Werde ich nehmen - hab mir auch schon schwarz/weiß Sleeves bestellt 



leon676 schrieb:


> Du solltest dir Außerdem noch Gedanken über Schnellverschlüsse machen, damit man den Mora trennen kann ohne das System komplett leer zu machen.



Ja ich traue dem nicht so ganz, lieber entleere ich mein System 

Ich hoffe nur die 1080TI kommt bald...


----------



## Pelle0095 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*



Noctys schrieb:


> Danke! Werde ich nehmen - hab mir auch schon schwarz/weiß Sleeves bestellt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was nimmst du denn? Das G48
Oder den ZMT Schlauch


----------



## Noctys (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Was nimmst du denn? Das G48
> Oder den ZMT Schlauch



Beides. Das mit den Weichmachern habe ich inzwischen auch gelesen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*



Noctys schrieb:


> Beides. Das mit den Weichmachern habe ich inzwischen auch gelesen und dann habe ich das meiste von EK


Hast aber die 16/12 Anschlüsse für den ZMT Schlauch?


----------



## Noctys (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Hast aber die 16/12 Anschlüsse für den ZMT Schlauch?



Die gibt's doch auch für 16/10 EK-Tube ZMT Matte Black 15,9/9,5mm  – EK Webshop

"This tubing is a perfect companion for EK-ACF Fitting 10/16 series compression fittings."


----------



## Pelle0095 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*

Ups mein Fehler


----------



## leon676 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*

Schnellverschlüsse sind absolut kein Problem und helfen dir wirklich krass. Also würde ich an deiner Stelle definitiv machen! Kannst ja auch die besseren von Ek nehmen, oder halt die neuen von Alphacool...
Edit: gerade, weil du den Mora auch nicht so geil leer bekommst...


----------



## Chukku (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*

Zumal es ja um Schnellkupplungen ausserhalb des Gehäuses geht.
Was wäre denn das schlimmste, was passieren könnte? Hast ein paar Tropfen Wasser auf dem Fussboden...

Aber wie gesagt: selbst das passiert eigentlich nicht, die Dinger sind dicht.
(Nur beim Öffnen kommen immer ein paar Tropfen raus, weshalb ich IM Case auch nicht so angetan von der Idee wäre).


----------



## Noctys (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*

Danke für den Rat, aber ich werde erst einmal ohne Probieren. 
Sollte ich mich dann selbst beim entwässern verfluchen, werde ich an euch denken 

Ende der Woche wird dann bestellt!
Vielen Dank für die tolle Beratung und vor allem für die Geduld 

Sobald meine neuen GPU`s kommen, werde ich ein paar Bilder vom Ergebnis posten.


----------



## v3nom (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*

Nutze mit einem externen Mora auch Schnelltrenner. Ich habe aber die Schnelltrenner genommen die EK bei den Predator AiOs benutzt hatte. Die sind nicht super schön, aber da kommt selbst beim trennen kein Tropfen Wasser raus. Beim Umbau der internen WaKü kann ich so auch die Schnelltrenner abziehen, ein unbenutztes Schnelltrennerpaar nutzen um das Wasser intern abzulassen und nach dem Umbau einfach wieder den immernoch befüllten Mora wieder anschließen. Erspart mir einiges an Auffüllarbeit und Zwischenlagerung der abgelassenen Flüssigkeit.


----------



## leon676 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erste Custom-Wasserkühlung [i7-5960X|SLI|MO-RA]*

Wer nicht hören will muss fühlen xD
Viel spaß schonmal beim basteln!^^


----------

